# World's Worst/Most Useless Video Game Characters



## Bacon Boy (Jun 12, 2012)

Just list all you can think of! Don't worry! You can always post again if you want. 

For some reason, the first one that pops into my head is Penance in MUA2. His attacks are weak and he does nothing good. He dies extremely fast too. 

There are more, but screw it, I'm tired. Night!


----------



## Keenan (Jun 12, 2012)

Off the top of my head as well... Dry Bones in regular Mario World Games. They're nearly identical to Koopas, except you can't use their shells. They fact that they never die can also get annoying.
Dry Bones is my favorite character in Mario Kart though.


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2012)

Rennac from Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 13, 2012)

Hes not totally useless he gives you the card for the secret shop 
Now the female mage you get with Artur is useless , so useless I forgot her name


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2012)

I suppose he's just plain bad, not useless then. I've always found Lute to be passable early on. But combat-wise, Rennac is useless. Plus he's a prepromote.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 13, 2012)

Trevor said:


> I suppose he's just plain bad, not useless then. I've always found Lute to be passable early on. But combat-wise, Rennac is useless. Plus he's a prepromote.



LUTE that's it xD She was/is nothing compared to Arthur or any of the other wizards though, but i agree he is useless. He's not every a Journeyman so he has no real growth. (In my game I levelled Ewan all the way to a summoner and he is one of my most powerful characters.) Rennac is more useless than Lute thinking about it, I now agree with you


----------



## Kip (Jun 13, 2012)

Navi.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2012)

Kip said:


> Navi.


Technically, not. She locked on to enemies for you. Otherwise, you couldn't really do the jump attacks or roll out of the way. She's one of the most useful, albeit annoying, characters in the game.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 13, 2012)

We all love to hate Navi!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 13, 2012)

waluigi is useless just a filler in mario games


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> We all love to hate Navi!


this



DavidOfTAK said:


> waluigi is useless just a filler in mario games



yeah i agree


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hope* from final fantasy 13. 



*Every time I pick up the game.*


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jun 15, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> *Hope* from final fantasy 13.
> 
> 
> 
> *Every time I pick up the game.*


I don't like having to use him either.


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> LUTE that's it xD She was/is nothing compared to Arthur or any of the other wizards though, but i agree he is useless. He's not every a Journeyman so he has no real growth. (In my game I levelled Ewan all the way to a summoner and he is one of my most powerful characters.) Rennac is more useless than Lute thinking about it, I now agree with you


Ewan makes for a better Druid than Summoner.  Knoll may be pretty weak, but his summons are more powerful than Ewan's.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 16, 2012)

Trevor said:


> Ewan makes for a better Druid than Summoner.  Knoll may be pretty weak, but his summons are more powerful than Ewan's.



Oh well damage is done, Im so exicted for Fire Emblem Awakening (3DS) it looks pro!

Back on topic , I think Dry Bowser is a pretty useless character all he ever is is a reskin of Bowser


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 17, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> waluigi is useless just a filler in mario games


The noncanon ones. Like Mario Party, Mario Kart, Mario Tennis, Mario Baseball, etc. :| HIs voice is like a cheese grater to the side of my face.


----------



## Caius (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh forgot a few.

Everyone in Resident evil: dead aim.

EVERYONE.


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 17, 2012)

Glass Joe is the first one that comes to mind

Mario also is pretty useless in Mario 2.. Luigi was a close 2nd of uselessness in that game... As everyone always used the Princess or Toad


----------



## n00srac (Jun 17, 2012)

How could you not love Navi and Tatl!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jun 17, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> I think Dry Bowser is a pretty useless character all he ever is is a reskin of Bowser


I agree. In most cases, he's even worse than Bowser.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2012)

SockHead said:


>



no, just no.

I love him


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 18, 2012)

SockHead said:


>



There are not many of It's type combo therefore not that useless at all


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 19, 2012)

Any person you'ld have to escort in escort missions.

That, or Magikarp. With his only redeeming quality is his evolution.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 23, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> *Hope* from final fantasy 13.
> 
> 
> 
> *Every time I pick up the game.*


Hope, Vanille and the game just being boring is why I can never beat it.

90% of shooter dudes, though I guess that is a given.


----------



## Mino (Jun 26, 2012)

Natalya from GoldenEye.  Definitely.  Fits in with the escort characters Farmboi mentioned.  Only thing is you have to escort her like three times.


----------



## n00srac (Jun 26, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> Hes not totally useless he gives you the card for the secret shop
> Now the female mage you get with Artur is useless , so useless I forgot her name



Lute has the highest mag/str growth of all the characters, and as a female sage, her magic cap is 2 more than male sages, so she can do quite a bit of damage


----------



## susonjoy (Aug 3, 2012)

I really hate the Navi character a lot, It is the most annoying character which I had experienced. You know the screaming voice really irritates me a lot. It may be the all  time worst character.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 3, 2012)

Slippy from Star Fox 64. He.. uhg. That game would have been perfect if you didn't have Slippy screaming at you ever four seconds about "bogies oh mah tail" and then dying.

Tingle. Just.. Tingle.

Big the Cat. and while I'm at it, Tails.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 3, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Slippy from Star Fox 64. He.. uhg. That game would have been perfect if you didn't have Slippy screaming at you ever four seconds about "bogies oh mah tail" and then dying.
> 
> Tingle. Just.. Tingle.
> 
> Big the Cat. and while I'm at it, Tails.



I was actually going to say Slippy but you beat me to it. Tingle he's kinda useful, I mean he does let you buy maps from him. He ought to grow up though....Big, I can agree with but I don't agree with Tails so much. Maybe in the old Sonic games he's useless but he's pretty fun to play in the Sonic Adventure/Battle 2.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, I meant in the old Sonic games. He was just kinda there to be there.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 3, 2012)

When I originally saw this thread I suddenly thought 'Jar Jar Binks!' Then I realized that he's a film character. 

I have to say every other character on StarFox 64. Slippy mostly. I mean Falco is a hormonic, sarcastic bi*ch. Peppy points out the obvious. One time he said "Fox. Are you shooting at me?" and I say to the TV "Yes you dumbass! I'm trying to kill you!" -_-;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with Big the Cat. His missions were ridiculous... The only time he was useful was in Sonic Heroes, which isn't saying very much.


----------

